# Kleines Problem:



## marathonflo (15. August 2008)

Liebe Leute,

ich habe eine Race Face Deus XC Sattelstütze bei meinem neuen Vertex, und als Sattel meine alte Speed Needle. Momentan konnte ich die Speedneedle auf die Stütze bringen, sie hält auch, jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das auch so weiter geht. 
Die Sattelstreben sind nicht ganz von den äusseren Klemmen umschlossen. 

Danke für Eure Antworten!

P.S.: Welche Sattelstütze könnt Ihr als Alternative empfehlen, falls die momentane Kombination nicht geht?


----------



## fritzn (23. August 2008)

Use hat Stützen mit speziellem Kopf für SN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marathonflo (25. August 2008)

Danke!


----------

